# Pigeon homes in South East England?



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I work at Folly Wildlife Rescue in Kent, United Kingdom, and am wondering if there are any people in the South East that have aviaries to rehome disabled feral/fancy pigeons?

We often get pigeons with broken wings that cannot be released and need to find permanent homes for them. If you know of anyone please send me a message or give Folly a call on 01892 750865. (http://www.follywildliferescue.org.uk/)

Thank you!! 

_________________
Revati, one proud crazy pigeon person
Pigeon blog: http://www.pigeonsaspets.co.uk/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rev&George!

Glad to see you posting here and I hope we can help find some homes for pigeons. 

Terry


----------

